# Bogie Passed... his CGC test!



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm shouting it from the rooftops :woohoo2: Bogie passed his CGC last night!!! I went to our Obedience II class last night and I they said it was test night. :shocked: We skipped class last week because DH was being honored at a Patent Award dinner for work so I didn't realize the test was coming up. We've been working on everything so I figured we would give the test a try even though we hadn't prepared to take it last night. Wow! He did it! He did everything on the first try, even! What a great furball he is :wub: 

Alexandra is excited to be going on nursing home visits with us now. I also signed Bogie up to start the puppy agility class (the props are smaller) in May, so that should be fun for Alex to help with, too.

Here is my proud little graduate :cheer:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

:aktion033: arty: :aktion033: 

Congratulations!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

He needs a little mortar board hat and a diploma ! bright little boy you have there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!! My Bogie is also a CGC graduate. He is also doing agility, although I haven't decided whether or not to compete with him. I'm sure your Bogie will love agility. Mine sure does. He gets so excited when he knows he going.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is great......I am so happy to hear that! Congrats to Bogie!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow, congratulations Bogie!! :wub: :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done Bogie, :clap: :clap: and Mummy too


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! 

OMG that is wonderful... :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to little Bogie for passing his test!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

congratulations!!! my stuart passed his test last october and i just started classes with reina this past saturday. we take the test in 5 weeks.....congratulations again to you and bogie!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OH WHEW, you scared me!!!! Goodness, I misunderstood the post title and thought it was going to be a really sad thread, but what a relief!!! :smheat: 
Congrats to you and Bogie!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG Miki ... I thought the subject of your post meant that Bogie was no longer with us! I was freaking out. 

Congratulations to you and to Bogie, for passing his test. We're planning on having Tchelsi take the test too, then maybe Tatumn ... once we do some work with him, that is. He is far from ready - LOL.

Way to go, Bogie! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good boy! congrats! :smartass:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

yeayyyyy congratulations 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


:thumbsup: well done bogieboy :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Feb 24 2010, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889842


> OH WHEW, you scared me!!!! Goodness, I misunderstood the post title and thought it was going to be a really sad thread, but what a relief!!! :smheat:
> Congrats to you and Bogie!!!!! :aktion033:[/B]


OMG. I thought the same thing :w00t: but then was trying to figure out how that would fall under behavior. :blink: Congrats to Bogie. arty: Do you think he could come over and teach Tyler a thing or two or three??
What a great picture of him too. :wub: I guess the cap and gown ones are on order. :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray - congratulations!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, my! I didn't even think about the title of my post having a double meaning!!! I've changed it. LOL you guys are keeping me on my toes.


----------

